# spring game time



## Walter Adkins (May 20, 2004)

OK guys and gals. I have a 3/8 spinner bait and a pack (10 in the pack) of strike king tubes to send out to some lucky winner. 
Rules are rather simple. First to guess the correct number wins the lures. You can only guess once every 30 minutes. The number of my choice lays some where between 0 and 650. The contest ends Tuesday, April 3, 2007 at 17:00 hours. After the contest is over and no one has guessed the correct number, I will go with the closest Loser. I will send one number to a mod just so every one knows that I am playing fair. 

good luck an have fun.


----------



## Got One (May 26, 2006)

369....Is my guess


----------



## buckeye6 (Jun 17, 2005)

number 255


----------



## Skeem (Oct 14, 2006)

how about 203


----------



## Fish Tale (Apr 12, 2004)

It might just be 325


----------



## BANDIT (Apr 22, 2004)

456............


----------



## G.LoomisMan (Aug 12, 2006)

327..........
________
vaporizers


----------



## fishdealer04 (Aug 27, 2006)

umm how about 2


----------



## MSmith2004 (Sep 12, 2006)

i'll go with 513.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

63.................


----------



## MATTY DOG (Apr 7, 2005)

177 is mine


----------



## Fishingislife (May 20, 2004)

365..........


----------



## Tom Patrick (Apr 16, 2005)

I'll take 55


----------



## Pigsticker (Oct 18, 2006)

How bout 357?


----------



## vkutsch (Oct 28, 2005)

..........77?


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

two fifty or 250


----------



## BlueGumyBear (Mar 24, 2007)

I'll go with 154


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

444,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## fishingguy (Jan 5, 2006)

four fitty four, (454)


----------



## NewbreedFishing (Apr 15, 2004)

122 ................enter


----------



## Walter Adkins (May 20, 2004)

No winners as of yet, keep on guessing every one.


----------



## TxTransplant (Apr 11, 2004)

222......................Gene


----------



## williamonica0214 (Aug 1, 2006)

I will take 21


----------



## neocats1 (Oct 14, 2006)

301 sounds like a good number


----------



## fishintiger (Apr 26, 2004)

How about 383??? Am I close?


----------



## Bass_Hawg (Apr 12, 2004)

618
i win


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

345.........


----------



## williamonica0214 (Aug 1, 2006)

i will take 0


----------



## Tom Patrick (Apr 16, 2005)

Hmmm, how about 27...


----------



## vkutsch (Oct 28, 2005)

65, the jersey number of the great Dave Butz, for all you old ******* fans..


----------



## williamonica0214 (Aug 1, 2006)

i will try 650


----------



## TxTransplant (Apr 11, 2004)

472.................................Gene


----------



## TritonMark (Apr 5, 2004)

How about 50......


----------



## Got One (May 26, 2006)

#6 the day both my kids were born on


----------



## purefishin (Feb 24, 2006)

329..........


----------



## Fishingislife (May 20, 2004)

100...............


----------



## lurer (Oct 25, 2006)

65 was my guess until I noticed that somebody guessed it, so it's not right. the next guess is 64


----------



## purefishin (Feb 24, 2006)

How about 566?


----------



## williamonica0214 (Aug 1, 2006)

hummmm 555 that is it i hope lol


----------



## fishintiger (Apr 26, 2004)

Number 14 Charlie Hustle.


----------



## purefishin (Feb 24, 2006)

let's try 414


----------



## jimofcfd (Feb 14, 2005)

let's try 11


----------



## williamonica0214 (Aug 1, 2006)

ok lets try 15 this time


----------



## purefishin (Feb 24, 2006)

hmm,,, 278


----------



## Bluefinn (Jan 26, 2007)

My guess is 81.


----------



## fishmeister (Jul 29, 2004)

401 (April Fool's day)?


----------



## Cordon (Apr 12, 2005)

420........


----------



## williamonica0214 (Aug 1, 2006)

...111......


----------



## snake69 (Sep 26, 2005)

I suppose I could try my bday....458.............that'd it be it, right!


----------



## purefishin (Feb 24, 2006)

534?????????


----------



## WB185Ranger (May 18, 2006)

my winning guess is 333


----------



## agraves8 (Feb 27, 2006)

My guess is number 13


----------



## purefishin (Feb 24, 2006)

492..............


----------



## vkutsch (Oct 28, 2005)

.....44....


----------



## WB185Ranger (May 18, 2006)

my second guess........ 3


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

607..............


----------



## TritonMark (Apr 5, 2004)

....323....


----------



## lurer (Oct 25, 2006)

68 is my next guess...


----------



## williamonica0214 (Aug 1, 2006)

546.......


----------



## purefishin (Feb 24, 2006)

138...........


----------



## williamonica0214 (Aug 1, 2006)

142????????


----------



## vkutsch (Oct 28, 2005)

329...................


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

101,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## purefishin (Feb 24, 2006)

634...................


----------



## G.LoomisMan (Aug 12, 2006)

This game is getting serious over a pack of tubes and spinnerbait. By the time this whole games done were gonna have every number from 0-650 covered. Thats why i gotta guess 396
________
Chevrolet Captiva specifications


----------



## fishon (Apr 20, 2004)

47.... 

thats how many pounds of walleye were aiming to get!


Frank


----------



## Tom Patrick (Apr 16, 2005)

527...?????maybe?


----------



## purefishin (Feb 24, 2006)

238????????


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

107....................


----------



## Walter Adkins (May 20, 2004)

still have not landed the number yet. Keeping on casting away with the guesses,


----------



## Walter Adkins (May 20, 2004)

I do not see this going all the way to Tuesday. Then again the way you guys are guessing who knows


----------



## purefishin (Feb 24, 2006)

190??????????


----------



## williamonica0214 (Aug 1, 2006)

333 ?????????????


----------



## Cordon (Apr 12, 2005)

330.............


----------



## purefishin (Feb 24, 2006)

last one today (I think) 432


----------



## Guest (Mar 30, 2007)

,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,1


----------



## ParmaBass (Apr 11, 2004)

329................................


----------



## williamonica0214 (Aug 1, 2006)

3?????????????


----------



## williamonica0214 (Aug 1, 2006)

17 ???????????


----------



## Weatherby (May 27, 2005)

I pick the number that is the winner.  












213 ??


----------



## fugarwi7 (Sep 20, 2006)

Okay...first guess...I have been in a cave lately...430


----------



## FOBU (Apr 14, 2004)

649 ??????


----------



## Tom Patrick (Apr 16, 2005)

I'll go with (12) this time


----------



## WB185Ranger (May 18, 2006)

.....................................648


----------



## ParmaBass (Apr 11, 2004)

249...................


----------



## williamonica0214 (Aug 1, 2006)

28 ???????????


----------



## Fishingislife (May 20, 2004)

.............. 323


----------



## Guest (Mar 31, 2007)

????????????????????????????? 2!


----------



## lilkev76 (Sep 6, 2004)

................................11


----------



## fishdealer04 (Aug 27, 2006)

Second guess.....113 hope its not a repeat. Hard to keep track on what has been guessed yet and what hasn't


----------



## Guest (Mar 31, 2007)

okay how about 3


----------



## SPOONFEEDER (Jul 6, 2006)

97............maybe!!


----------



## Tom Patrick (Apr 16, 2005)

____175____


----------



## young-gun21 (Mar 14, 2006)

.....2.....


----------



## fishdealer04 (Aug 27, 2006)

ummmmm 420


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

199//////////////////


----------



## williamonica0214 (Aug 1, 2006)

56?????????


----------



## SPOONFEEDER (Jul 6, 2006)

31??????????


----------



## williamonica0214 (Aug 1, 2006)

20????????


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

616.............


----------



## krustydawg (Apr 26, 2004)

Here are the numbers chosen so far. Yes I am bored.

0-1-2-3-4-6-7-8-11-12-13-14-15-17-20-21-22-27-28-31-44-47-50-55-56-63-64-65-68-77-81-92-97-100-101-107-111-113-122-138-142-154-175-177-190-199-203-213-222-238-249-250-255-278-301-315-323-325-327-329-330-333-345-357-365-369-383-396-401-414-420-430-432-444-454-456-458-472-492-513-527-534-546-555-56-607-616-618-634-648-649-650

My guess is 315


----------



## true2plue (Jul 12, 2004)

92 is it!!!!!Hopefully


----------



## Walter Adkins (May 20, 2004)

still no winner. Keep them coming guys or you may just be the second closest loser. have fun.


----------



## krustydawg (Apr 26, 2004)

8..........


----------



## ParmaBass (Apr 11, 2004)

7...........................


----------



## Bow Movement (Feb 9, 2006)

I'll take number 22.


----------



## MSmith2004 (Sep 12, 2006)

i'll try 279


----------



## ParmaBass (Apr 11, 2004)

466.........................


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

400..............


----------



## SPOONFEEDER (Jul 6, 2006)

5...............?


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

619 atlantic is where i grew up...that it, games over


----------



## fugarwi7 (Sep 20, 2006)

2nd guess...567


----------



## williamonica0214 (Aug 1, 2006)

146????????


----------



## MSmith2004 (Sep 12, 2006)

how bout 649


----------



## Tom Patrick (Apr 16, 2005)

____________*516*_________


----------



## ParmaBass (Apr 11, 2004)

375..............


----------



## Guest (Mar 31, 2007)

.......................650


----------



## ddd (May 12, 2005)

161 I shall go with...


----------



## G.LoomisMan (Aug 12, 2006)

606????????
________
Lincoln MKR specifications


----------



## jmenchhofer (Jan 12, 2007)

My guess... 316 !%


----------



## Fishingislife (May 20, 2004)

365........


----------



## williamonica0214 (Aug 1, 2006)

621...............


----------



## Tom Patrick (Apr 16, 2005)

______*10*______


----------



## MSmith2004 (Sep 12, 2006)

192.........


----------



## fugarwi7 (Sep 20, 2006)

122..................


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

61 great year!


----------



## ParmaBass (Apr 11, 2004)

160................


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

383..............


----------



## Fishingislife (May 20, 2004)

401..................


----------



## williamonica0214 (Aug 1, 2006)

75????????


----------



## KWILSON512 (Feb 16, 2007)

I'm guessing....... 277


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

123................................


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

451..........


----------



## Walter Adkins (May 20, 2004)

No !% yet. I could put it this way, you are are getting :S The correct number is still out there so keep the numbers going.


----------



## rattletraprex (Sep 1, 2005)

Let's try 514


----------



## wave warrior (Oct 2, 2005)

gut feeling is 327...


----------



## ParmaBass (Apr 11, 2004)

640................


----------



## fugarwi7 (Sep 20, 2006)

183.............?


----------



## streamstalker (Jul 8, 2005)

Has anyone guessed 300? I'll go with the hit movie number.


----------



## BigDaddy300 (Nov 1, 2004)

I was going to guess 300 but it was just taken so I will guess........ 

417


----------



## G.LoomisMan (Aug 12, 2006)

208..........
________
Ford Telstar picture


----------



## fugarwi7 (Sep 20, 2006)

624.......


----------



## vkutsch (Oct 28, 2005)

582...................


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

505....mmmmm


----------



## ParmaBass (Apr 11, 2004)

609............


----------



## BigDaddy300 (Nov 1, 2004)

and the winner is 299


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

117.....................


----------



## Be one with the fish! (May 21, 2006)

First Guess 103


----------



## fugarwi7 (Sep 20, 2006)

416........?


----------



## Tom Patrick (Apr 16, 2005)

_____*601*_____


----------



## fugarwi7 (Sep 20, 2006)

Ready for some useless facts: There have been 143 guesses up to this point, (11) guesses matched a previous guess and (3) guesses have matched a previous guess twice (most popular 2,3,329).

To avoid this going forward, I have listed all of the numbers below, but only once. FYI...don't pick any that are on this list!  

0,1,2,3,5,6,8,10,11,12,13,14,15,17,20,21,22,27,28,31,44,47,50,55,56,61,63, 64,65,68,75,77,81,92,97,100,101,103,107,111,113,117,122,123,138,142,146, 154,160,161,175,177,183,190,192,199,203,208,213,222,238,249,250,255,277,278,279,299,300,301,316,323,325,327,329,33,333,345,349,357,365,369,375, 383,396,400,401,414,416,417,420,430,432,444,451,454,456,458,466,472,492,505,513,514,516,527,534,546,555,566,567,582,601,606,607,609,616,618,619,621,624,634,640,648,649,650.

No typos here so make sure you connect numbers between comma's...ie, 117, 454, 624...I don't know how to control the spacing!

Man, I need to get a life!!!!


----------



## Chucky (Apr 6, 2006)

Page 16 my guess is #16


----------



## Chucky (Apr 6, 2006)

LoL You went thru 150 post to get all the numbers that have been guessed? Is it snowing by you? lol


----------



## ddd (May 12, 2005)

post #449................


----------



## SPOONFEEDER (Jul 6, 2006)

45...........?


----------



## ParmaBass (Apr 11, 2004)

251...........


----------



## GOTEM' (Apr 1, 2007)

...355 My Gf Said


----------



## GOTEM' (Apr 1, 2007)

And The Winin Number Is 127


----------



## ddd (May 12, 2005)

413..................


----------



## GOTEM' (Apr 1, 2007)

......545....


----------



## rattletraprex (Sep 1, 2005)

let's try 319


----------



## Tom Patrick (Apr 16, 2005)

_______*99*_______


----------



## GOTEM' (Apr 1, 2007)

I'll go with 69 


Just to let u know these r the numbers already taken so don't pick one on this list.
0,1,2,3,5,6,8,10,11,12,13,14,16,15,17,20,21,22,27,28, 31,44,45,47,50,55,56,61,63, 64,65,68,69,75,77,81,92,97,99,100,101,103,107,111,113,11 7,122,123,127,138,142,146, 154,160,161,175,177,183,190,192,199,203,208,213,22 2,238,249,250,251,255,277,278,279,299,300,301,316,319,323, 325,327,329,33,333,345,349,355,357,365,369,375, 383,396,400,401,414,413,416,417,420,430,432,444,449,451,45 4,456,458,466,472,492,505,513,514,516,527,534,545,546, 555,566,567,582,601,606,607,609,616,618,619,621,62 4,634,640,648,649,650.


----------



## Cordon (Apr 12, 2005)

520..........


----------



## BigDaddy300 (Nov 1, 2004)

298............


----------



## GOTEM' (Apr 1, 2007)

....645...


----------



## ddd (May 12, 2005)

how bout 214?????


----------



## GOTEM' (Apr 1, 2007)

how about 547


----------



## MSmith2004 (Sep 12, 2006)

641........


----------



## Walter Adkins (May 20, 2004)

When I pick a number I pick a number. Some one asked if anyone has even came close. hehehehehehehhehe Like I would tell you guys and gals that. I will tell all of you that no one has picked the correct number. Come on you only have some much time to get the number.


----------



## WB185Ranger (May 18, 2006)

.......................9


----------



## AkronBass (Mar 17, 2007)

630, yep ijust won lol


----------



## n8als (Oct 17, 2006)

208 is great...


----------



## fugarwi7 (Sep 20, 2006)

522.........


----------



## GOTEM' (Apr 1, 2007)

i got it its 362


----------



## billybob7059 (Mar 27, 2005)

Hmmm .....145.?


----------



## GOTEM' (Apr 1, 2007)

my old soccer number 18?


Just to let u know these r the numbers already taken so *don't* pick one on this list.
0,1,2,3,5,6,8,9,10,11,12,13,14,15,16,17,18,20,21,22,27, 28, 31,44,45,47,50,55,56,61,63, 64,65,68,69,75,77,81,92,97,99,100,101,103,107,111, 113,11 7,122,123,127,138,142,146,145, 154,160,161,175,177,183,190,192,199,203,208,213,214,22 2,238,249,250,251,255,277,278,279,299,198300,301,316, 319,323, 325,327,329,33,333,345,349,355,357,365,369,375, 383,396,400,401,414,413,416,417,420,430,432,444,44 9,451,45 4,456,458,466,472,492,505,513,514,516,520,522,527,534,545, 546,547, 555,566,567,582,601,606,607,609,616,618,619,621,62 4,630,634,640,641,645,648,649,650.


----------



## Anth (Aug 16, 2004)

is it 529 ?


----------



## ParmaBass (Apr 11, 2004)

517...............


----------



## MSmith2004 (Sep 12, 2006)

224..........


----------



## GOTEM' (Apr 1, 2007)

... 483?????


----------



## BlueGumyBear (Mar 24, 2007)

How about 482?


----------



## GOTEM' (Apr 1, 2007)

.......311 good band


----------



## GOTEM' (Apr 1, 2007)

......its late 593 in feel it


----------



## GOTEM' (Apr 1, 2007)

ok 572 im feelin


----------



## biteme (Mar 17, 2006)

reds opening day----------->402


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

148..........


----------



## BigDaddy300 (Nov 1, 2004)

297.............


----------



## ParmaBass (Apr 11, 2004)

166...............


----------



## Walter Adkins (May 20, 2004)

And still no winner!


----------



## williamonica0214 (Aug 1, 2006)

554?????????????


----------



## purefishin (Feb 24, 2006)

266??????????????


----------



## GOTEM' (Apr 1, 2007)

.......575


Just to let u know these r the numbers already taken so don't pick one on this list.
0,1,2,3,5,6,8,9,10,11,12,13,14,15,16,17,18,20,21,2 2,27, 28, 31,44,45,47,50,55,56,61,63, 64,65,68,69,75,77,81,92,97,99,100,101,103,107,111, 113,11 7,122,123,127,138,142,146,145,148, 154,160,161,166,175,177,183,190,192,199,203,208,213,21 4,22 2,238,249,250,251,255,266,277,278,279,297,299,298,300,301,3 16, 319,323, 325,327,329,33,333,345,349,355,357,365,369,375, 383,396,400,401,402,414,413,416,417,420,430,432,444,44 9,451,45 4,456,458,466,472,492,505,513,514,516,520,522,527, 534,545, 546,547, 554,555,566,567,582,601,606,607,609,616,618,619,621,62 4,630,634,640,641,645,648,649,650.


----------



## purefishin (Feb 24, 2006)

37................


----------



## NewbreedFishing (Apr 15, 2004)

110........


----------



## Weatherby (May 27, 2005)

7 seems like a good guess.


----------



## WB185Ranger (May 18, 2006)

...................200


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

248............................


----------



## wanderingbuckeye (Mar 6, 2007)

hmmm....196


----------



## Bow Movement (Feb 9, 2006)

Lets try say 150


----------



## purefishin (Feb 24, 2006)

288.....................


----------



## flounder (May 15, 2004)

409.............................


----------



## GOTEM' (Apr 1, 2007)

i will get this sometime 51 


Just to let u know these r the numbers already taken so don't pick one on this list.
0,1,2,3,5,6,7,8,9,10,11,12,13,14,15,16,17,18,20,21,2 2,27, 28, 31,37,44,45,47,50,51,55,56,61,63, 64,65,68,69,75,77,81,92,97,99,100,101,103,107,110,111, 113,11 7,122,123,127,138,142,146,145,148,150, 154,160,161,166,175,177,183,190,192,196,199,200,203,208,21 3,21 4,22 2,238,248,249,250,251,255,266,277,278,279,288,297,299,298, 300,301,3 16, 319,323, 325,327,329,33,333,345,349,355,357,365,369,375, 383,396,400,401,402,409,414,413,416,417,420,430,432,44 4,44 9,451,45 4,456,458,466,472,492,505,513,514,516,520,522,527, 534,545, 546,547, 554,555,566,567,582,601,606,607,609,616,618,619,62 1,62 4,630,634,640,641,645,648,649,650.


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

247..........


----------



## NewbreedFishing (Apr 15, 2004)

###49
.....


----------



## krustydawg (Apr 26, 2004)

23........


----------



## fishdealer04 (Aug 27, 2006)

575...............


----------



## wanderingbuckeye (Mar 6, 2007)

......530........


----------



## cheezemm2 (Apr 7, 2004)

I'm going to go with 353


----------



## Bow Movement (Feb 9, 2006)

234 sounds lucky


----------



## liquidsoap (Oct 22, 2005)

216


----------



## GOTEM' (Apr 1, 2007)

and the winner is 425...lol


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

243........


----------



## Chucky (Apr 6, 2006)

how about lucky #7


Edit: opps that was guessed. well i'll try in a half hour lol


----------



## WB185Ranger (May 18, 2006)

.....................403


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

323...........


----------



## ParmaBass (Apr 11, 2004)

540.................


----------



## GOTEM' (Apr 1, 2007)

307... and if i don't win i'll be mad because i prob put in 20numbers and kept the list of used numbers goin. Your welcome all


Just to let u know these r the numbers already taken so don't pick one on this list.
0,1,2,3,5,6,7,8,9,10,11,12,13,14,15,16,17,18,20,21 ,22,27, 28, 31,37,44,45,47,50,51,55,56,61,63, 64,65,68,69,75,77,81,92,97,99,100,101,103,107,110, 111, 113,11 7,122,123,127,138,142,146,145,148,150, 154,160,161,166,175,177,183,190,192,196,199,200,20 3,208,21 3,21 4,22 2,238,243,248,249,250,251,255,266,277,278,279,288,297, 299,298, 300,301,316, 319,323, 325,327,329,33,333,345,349,355,357,365,369,375, 383,396,400,401,402,403,409,414,413,416,417,420,430,432,444,44 9,451,45 4,456,458,466,472,492,505,513,514,516,520,522,527, 534,540,545, 546,547, 554,555,566,567,582,601,606,607,609,616,618,619,62 1,62 4,630,634,640,641,645,648,649,650.


----------



## ddd (May 12, 2005)

532 says my fiancee


----------



## flypilot33 (Feb 9, 2006)

This is my first and only guess....412


----------



## G.LoomisMan (Aug 12, 2006)

606.......
________
Yamaha RD48 picture


----------



## Tom Patrick (Apr 16, 2005)

_______385_______


----------



## ParmaBass (Apr 11, 2004)

163...................


----------



## GOTEM' (Apr 1, 2007)

86..........


----------



## PoleSnatcher (Apr 6, 2004)

302...................


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

244..........


----------



## Chucky (Apr 6, 2006)

how about #19


----------



## ParmaBass (Apr 11, 2004)

25.............


----------



## fugarwi7 (Sep 20, 2006)

485...got to be close!


----------



## G.LoomisMan (Aug 12, 2006)

209.......
________
Mercury Capri


----------



## Skeem (Oct 14, 2006)

236........


----------



## GOTEM' (Apr 1, 2007)

the 411......Go Bucks


----------



## GOTEM' (Apr 1, 2007)

388............


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

606.,.....


----------



## ParmaBass (Apr 11, 2004)

246............


----------



## WB185Ranger (May 18, 2006)

...................70


----------



## GOTEM' (Apr 1, 2007)

593.........


----------



## Tom Patrick (Apr 16, 2005)

6
4
6
 646


----------



## GOTEM' (Apr 1, 2007)

130..........


----------



## MSmith2004 (Sep 12, 2006)

.....334.....


----------



## Anth (Aug 16, 2004)

339 ?????????


----------



## fugarwi7 (Sep 20, 2006)

585...last guess with the hope I'm close!


----------



## GOTEM' (Apr 1, 2007)

285.........


----------



## GOTEM' (Apr 1, 2007)

379...........


----------



## GOTEM' (Apr 1, 2007)

321......boom


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

245.........


----------



## Weatherby (May 27, 2005)

............ 85?


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

88..............


----------



## Walter Adkins (May 20, 2004)

As of post 248 there is still no winner. I thought that this game would have been over by now but no number as of yet. You have until 17:00 hours to keep guessing.


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

246.........


----------



## GOTEM' (Apr 1, 2007)

164.........


----------



## NewbreedFishing (Apr 15, 2004)

........501..........


----------



## lurer (Oct 25, 2006)

647 come on baby be the number


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

557.............


----------



## NewbreedFishing (Apr 15, 2004)

666

\m/


----------



## williamonica0214 (Aug 1, 2006)

418????????


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

243............


----------



## sgofish (Apr 12, 2004)

218 would be okay


----------



## Shawn Philbrick (Jan 5, 2007)

324 of course


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

242///////////////


----------



## Cordon (Apr 12, 2005)

131...................


----------



## flounder (May 15, 2004)

181...................??


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

70.............


----------



## NORTHCOASTBASSER (May 10, 2004)

...649.....?

GOOD lUCK EVERYONE!!


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

401//////////////////


----------



## buckeye_boy (Jun 25, 2005)

200 ///////////


----------



## G.LoomisMan (Aug 12, 2006)

34.........
________
vaporizer affiliate programs


----------



## Tom Patrick (Apr 16, 2005)

___________73___________


----------



## Walter Adkins (May 20, 2004)

Shawn Philbrick said:


> 324 of course


Wow 324 is not the correct number, of course.  Just having a little fun with you. One hour and a few minutes left to guess. I did not believe that this game would reach the end of time without some one getting the correct number.


----------



## Weatherby (May 27, 2005)

115............?


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

whats the ansure 205?


----------



## ParmaBass (Apr 11, 2004)

104..................


----------



## G.LoomisMan (Aug 12, 2006)

389...........
________
BMW S85


----------



## Walter Adkins (May 20, 2004)

My eyes are blurry after looking over all the post. Wow, you gals and guys sure do know how not to pick a number. The number is 468 and PermaBass guessed the number 466 back on post 108. 

So PemaBass is the winner by hand grenade rules. PermaBass send me your actual name and address so I can mail out the Winners Prizes. 

I hope all had fun!


----------



## ParmaBass (Apr 11, 2004)

SWEET! Thanks! Pema perma will send you a pm now.


----------



## Walter Adkins (May 20, 2004)

sorry ParmaBass for suggesting you are into Perms on your bass by calling you PermaBass or Pemabass. I even make mistakes at times, do not tell my wife. She pertends, for my own ego, that I am mistake free.


----------

